# RAMNODE RHEL Vulnerability - OpenVZ Reboots



## Mun (May 15, 2013)

Hello,

This message is to all clients.

As many of you are aware, RedHat has recently published a critical security vulnerability. This vulnerability impacts *all CentOS systems*, which is what we run on our host nodes. The vulnerability *does not* put our nodes at risk of compromise, but OpenVZ users can cause our *OpenVZ host nodes* to reboot and/or kernel panic. As such, we are going to *apply a kernel upgrade to all OpenVZ nodes and reboot them*. We will be doing this over the course of the *next few hours*. Unfortunately, we cannot provide advance notice for this maintenance given the scope and risk of the vulnerability.

*KVM* clients running RHEL (or any derivative thereof) need to update their own kernels as soon as one becomes available from the source (CentOS, etc.). We will *not be rebooting our KVM nodes* at this time.

Please keep in mind that this is a *RHEL/CentOS issue, and not specific to RamNode*. We do everything in our power to keep your VPSs online 24/7/365, but there are cases which call for maintenance reboots like this. We cannot provide any ETAs on downtime length since that will depend on each node.

If you have any questions or concerns, please open a *Support Ticket* in the Client Area. Please do not respond to this email.

Thanks,

Nick
Snipped Email


----------



## mojeda (May 15, 2013)

Mentioned in: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/38-secure-dragon-emergency-reboot/


----------



## Mun (May 15, 2013)

mojeda said:


> Mentioned in: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/38-secure-dragon-emergency-reboot/


I even researched to make sure there wasn't a topic on it  oops.


----------

